
Top 10 Consumer Web Apps of 2008 - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_10_consumer_apps_2008.php
======
sant0sk1
I know, I know, "take your top 10 lists back to digg and reddit!" I couldn't
help myself, end of year lists are fun...

------
SingAlong
Everybody has their own top 10.

Where's Dropbox et all? They are simple but they are good and cool.

P.S: I would actually include Google in that list every year at Top-1. I use
it atleast 200 times a day.

------
swombat
IntenseDebate? What about Disqus??

